# pointy one



## hellize (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello boys and girls!

I have this little pointy fellow to show





It is 24.5 cm / 9.64 inch long with a 12 cm / 4.7 inch long, 4.7 cm / 1.85 inch wide and 4 mm / 0.16 inch thick low layered damascus blade, forged of 5160 and L6 steels.
The handle is made of bone and beech wood.
All housed in a thick leather sheath.


----------

